# Gif-Bilder in JEPG-Bilder wandeln



## Annett (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel - Jagdrevier*

Hallo Andreas,

es ist immer noch ein .gif und zu groß!
Geh mal mit dem Problemchen in den Support oder melde Dich per PN bei mir.... es hier zu klären, wäre zu sehr Off Topic.


----------



## wander-falke (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel - Jagdrevier*

*Schande über mich!*

Hallo Anett,

ich glaube gelernt zu haben.

kannst du aus der ".gif" Erweiterung eine ".jpg" Erweiteung machen ? 
Dann stimmt es wieder.
Ich hab mich offensichtlich vertippt.

Grüssle
Andreas


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Gif-Bilder in JEPG-Bilder wandeln*

Hallo Andreas,

wie soll ich denn ein Bild auf einem fremden Serverplatz ändern? 

Dafür bräuchte ich den Zugang zum Server. 

Eigentlich geht das doch ganz einfach. Du hast Dein Bild z.B. mit Irfanview geöffnet, gehst unter "Speichern unter" im Popupfenster auf die Prozentzahl (75-90% reicht i.d.R. voll und wählst beim speichern, in welchem Format (.jpg/JEPG/Jepg) aus. Speichern und dieses Bild dann entweder hier mal nach Anleitung (siehe Signatur) hochladen oder halt per Image verlinken. 
Du kannst ja vorher in den Eigenschaften des Bildes nachsehen, ob es weniger als 100kB hat. Für den Upload direkt ins Forum dürfen es bis zu 244kB sein.
Einfach Rechtsklick auf das Bild und Eigenschaften anzeigen lassen. 

Oder Du gibst Dein Einverständnis, dass ich Dir das Bild umwandle und dann hier im Forum hochlade.... allerdings wird das heute etwas länger dauern.


----------



## wander-falke (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Gif-Bilder in JEPG-Bilder wandeln*

Hallo Annet,
nun ist der gesamte Thread ja schon fast ein Supportfall für einen neuen, inkompetenten Bilder-Upload-User  geworden, und hat nix mehr mit meiner einzigartigen Eisvogelbegegnung zu tun.  
Nun ja, ich dachte ja auch nur an eine Änderung des Bildnamens innerhalb des IMG-Tags, denn ich hab das Bild ja schon auf meinem Server als jpg liegen und konnte es im Beitrag nicht mehr ändern.
Ich mach aber hier nochmal ein "kleines" Bildchen von dem Bildchen das ich eigentlich wollte 

 

Grüssle
Andreas


----------



## Frank (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Gif-Bilder in JEPG-Bilder wandeln*

Hallo,

entschuldigt, das ich mich einmische.
Aber ich habe gerade gesehen, das es jetzt korrekt ist mit dem Bild und Annett nicht online ist.
Ich füge das Bild im Beitrag ein und lösche das restliche dort, was nicht zum Thema gehört. 
Dann wirds wieder übersichtlich.


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Gif-Bilder in JEPG-Bilder wandeln*



Danke Dir Frank. Ich mußte heut morgen etwas überhastet die Stellung am PC räumen.


----------

